# POTUS is coming



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

The politics aside, just think what the visit will do to traffic in Manila.

Even if he flys by helicopter between places, the logistics of his visit will put a huge increase in the demand for the roads to handle the traffic volumes.

I have never been in a city where a POTUS has visited but have been places where other high-ranking dignitaries have visited ( heads of other states etc.) and it is common to close an entire road between the two places where they want to travel so that a motorcade can pass without any disruption, but a huge disruption to the local population and traffic.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Actually it should not be that bad. Good example was the last two times a Catholic Pope visited Manila. It was pre planned far enough in advance that only several major blvds in Manila were affected and even then it was just for a short time.
They have a lot worse time when they transport (walk in a parade) taking their religious statue from one place to another once per year.
Politics aside, I think it's great having a sitting US president visit the country.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> ..... It was pre planned far enough in advance ......
> 
> Politics aside, I think it's great having a sitting US president visit the country.


But he is coming in early November, not much opportunity for preplanning and this POTUS has shown a propensity to go off plan at times so there may be some scrambling to adjust plans at the last minute.

I agree that it is good to have him visit. Even if all it does is provide employment for street vendors selling souvenirs. lol


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> But he is coming in early November, not much opportunity for preplanning and this POTUS has shown a propensity to go off plan at times so there may be some scrambling to adjust plans at the last minute.
> 
> I agree that it is good to have him visit. Even if all it does is provide employment for street vendors selling souvenirs. lol


Yea he creates a stir wherever he goes doesn't he? His coming here re enforces the US support and commitment with the country and sends a message to China as well
It'll be interesting to see how it goes and what happens. At least we don't live in Manila and are far away from it all.
Haven't seen anywhere. Do you know the date of his visit yet?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Rich tourist, I wonder if DU30 will hit him up for a loan


----------



## Lone Star (Aug 10, 2015)

I read somewhere that the summit is at Clark. Probably fly into there and never leave the confines of Clark.


----------

